# Funchal, Madeira



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I stayed 1 week here last month, although I spent far more time outside town than around town, I gathered a few photos along the way


Funchal from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Monte down to Funchal #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rua de São Pedro by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Casino by Niemeyer


Oscar Niemeyer's Madeira Casino by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Oscar Niemeyer's Madeira Casino - by night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Praça do Município


Praça do Município by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Praça do Município by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Igreja do Colégio by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Miscellaneous central shots 


Câmara Municipal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Cathedral


Funchal cathedral tower, cloudy day by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral, sunny day by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral tower from Praça de Colombo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Christmas decorations in front of the cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Christmas angels by the cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

It has a cable car...


Cable car overhead Rua Doutor Pestana Júnior Advogado by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rua Doutor Pestana Júnior Advogado by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

...which I went up...


Going up the cable car by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal from the cable car (up) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal from the cable car (up) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hillside suburbs of Funchal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Via Rapide skirting the slopes of Funchal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

...and up...


Yellow house by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hillside houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hillside house by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal spread out from the cable car, nearly at Monte by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

...to the suburb of Monte...


Igreja de Nossa Senhora, Monte by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Monte houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

... overlooking Funchal Bay.


View from Igreja de Nossa Senhora by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Monte houses, Funchal below by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Monte down to Funchal #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nice pictures...I have always been fascinated with this place.However,from your photos I can conclude,that this island reveals itself much more beautifully during summer.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

from Monte I walked up to Terreiro da Luta


The slog up to Terreiro da Luta by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The slog up to Terreiro da Luta by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and on from there, very much _uphill_, for a few more miles


I may have bitten off more than I can chew by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

to the Parque Ecologico do Funchal


River in the Parque Ecologico by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Burnt forest on the flanks of Pico Alto #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Where a small summit, Pico Alto, offers views over Funchal Bay from 500m+ above Monte


Summit of Pico Alto by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking down the way I'd come by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Via Rapide like a shining river by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dramatic light over Funchal bay #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dramatic light over Funchal bay #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

mirzazeehan said:


> Very nice pictures...I have always been fascinated with this place.However,from your photos I can conclude,that this island reveals itself much more beautifully during summer.


well, the weather was mixed. when it was bad, I mostly stayed in Funchal.

When it was better, I went out and about, and the island was sometimes beautifully lit


Curral das Freiras from near the bottom by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curral de Baixo from the path down #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Levada das 25 Fontes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dying sun over Ponta de São Lourenço by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

one of the most beautiful places in the world


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Funchal, Madeira


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks!

I walked back to Monte and took the cable car down


Looking down from Monte cable-car station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

over bridges and tunnels - the via rapide is amazing, I swear it seems to spend like 80% of its route as a bridge or tunnel


Back down the cable car by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Via Rapide bridge/tunnel #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Via Rapide bridge/tunnel #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Via Rapide bridge/tunnel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

past hillside suburbs...


Eastern slopes of Funchal (wide) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eastern slopes of Funchal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eastern slopes of Funchal (zoom) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

past churches, football matches and roofers...


Igreja Matriz de Santa Maria Maior from the cable car by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Football pitch / basketball court by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Roofers at work by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

... all the way down to the seafront


Waves breaking on Funchal sea-wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sea wall construction by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Beautiful! I'm really short of adjectives, but I'm very impressed!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

the old town looked great in the last of the evening sun, although i was always too tired/hungry at this time to take enough photos


Funchal building catching the low evening sun by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Palace of the Regional Government catching the low evening sun by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rua do Aljube by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

but unfortunately it rained quite a bit


Heavy rain in Praça de Colombo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Red umbrellas in wet Funchal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wet Funchal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

People in Funchal


Balloon Santa by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fish market by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Christmas lights of Avenida Zarco by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Christmas market Santa girls by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

More miscellaneous shots from central 


Chimney by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fortaleza/Palácio de São Lourenço by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Gardens, Funchal style by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

absolutely a nice place to spend a holiday......those houses perching on the cliff are lovely.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanted to visit the Pico Fort so I set off uphill, past the church of Sao Pedro, very photogenic streets in this area


Rua das Pretas by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Junction by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rua de São Pedro by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rua dos Netos by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rua das Merces by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Nice building above Travessa das Capuchinhas by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Then up the long curving hill of Calçada de Santa Clara with fine views down to the cathedral and across to facing hillsides


Looking down Calçada de Santa Clara to the cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Calçada de Santa Clara by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

to Rua do Castelo...


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

oops, double post


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

... which as you might get guess led to Pico Fort.

The fort has fine views over the town, which at first was bathed in sun, even as dark clouds rained out to sea


Funchal from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funchal from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

within minutes it clouded over and the rain swept into town


Central Funchal from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Central Funchal from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The rain sweeps into Funchal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

More views from the fort


Looking north-east from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cable-stayed Via Rapide bridge from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Via Rapide bridge/tunnel from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hotel district from Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tunnel / cemetery by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rain clouded hills north of Pico Fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

then back downhill past the Sao Pedro church


Igreja de São Pedro by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Igreja de São Pedro by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

final random handful from centre of town


Buildings near the cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Taxis in front of the Jardim Municipal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Christmas-lit Avenida Arriaga by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fountain at the bottom of Avenida do Infante by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fountain at Parque de Santa Catarina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow I loved the tour. Thanks


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool...it's a paradise island....


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

I would love to go there someday! It looks amazing and your photos do it justice.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

DWest said:


> cool...it's a paradise island....


it certainly is quite a spectacular island, although many of my photos to that effect aren't really suitable for a forum called "*Urban* Showcase" 

perhaps I can just about get away with the village(s) of Curral das Freisas as being 'urban'?

here's Curral das Freisas itself


Curral das Freiras from Eira do Serrado #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curral de Freiras from the path down #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The old road to Curral de Freiras by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Creepy trees frame Curral de Freiras by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking back up at Eira de Serrado, the way I'd come by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curral das Freiras church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

and some other villages in the valley

here is an overview of the valley from Eira do Serrado (which is the sort of square-edged promontory in the penultimate photo of the last post) showing Curral das Freisas itself towards the top and some of the other villages heading down and left, you can see the shadow of Eira do Serrado clearly here


Curral das Freiras from Eira do Serrado #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

if you look pretty much straight down from Eira do Serrado...


Looking straight down from Eira do Serrado #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking straight down from Eira do Serrado #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curral de Baixo from Eira do Serrado #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curral de Baixo from Eira do Serrado #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and if you look across, to the houses on the mountain slopes


Casas Proximas from Eira do Serrado #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Mountains rising above Casas Proximas #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Mountains rising above Casas Proximas #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

and a few from the path between Eira do Serrado and Curral das Freisas


The path down #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curral de Baixo from the path down #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The path down #5 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curral de Baixo from the path down #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------

